# text messages alerts



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I get a text message and a bell goes off to let me know it is there. that is fine but two minutes later the bell goes off again. Anyway I can 
stop the repeat.
Thanks


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Settings > Notifications > Messages > Repeat Alerts

Default is once. i.e., it will sound again after two minutes. Set to Never to only play the sound once.


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## MattHogan (Mar 15, 2017)

You can find the option in settings-sounds. You can change the tone there itself. But if want to install new tone, you should connect your device to the itunes.


----------

